# Lovely new Archie pics



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

I hope i can remember how to upload photos!
If this works,here are some new pictures of the lovely Archie who is now 6 weeks old and comes home in just over two weeks


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Super, super, Super CUTE Archie! I bet you can't wait to get him home!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Ooooh! so cute  I bet he's going to be a great baby brother to Dexter


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Rufini said:


> Ooooh! so cute  I bet he's going to be a great baby brother to Dexter


I hope so! I think Dexter is going to love having another dog to play with. I just hope he doesn't teach him naughty tricks,like how to twist me round their little paws


----------



## Grace (Dec 7, 2011)

Archie is adorable! Dexter and Archie will be great pals


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

Archie is adorable,
You will have 2 happy 'poos'


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Cute photos


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Archie is gorgeous


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

He is gorgeous! Those pictures make you want to just pick him up and give him snuggles!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Archie is gorgeous! I'm sure the next two weeks will fly by! x


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

I can't wait to cuddle my new boy! Cuddles with both of them would be lovely


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

Archie is super cute!! Hope your two weeks flies!! X


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks! We're moving house on Tuesday which is incredibly stressful and I'm so looking forward to when it's all done and my new boy can come home


----------

